

Show HN: Gauge of the World's Faith in Humanity - imkevinxu
http://thefaithinhumanity.com/

======
jstanley
Pretty neat, though it looks like the sentiment analysis could use some work.
There are quite a lot of negative ones on the positive side.

EDIT: Might be useful to expand this into a generic service where people can
enter their own search terms.

~~~
ScottBurson
I see some positive ones on the negative side too:

"Batman no!! You can't lose your faith in humanity!"

"You must not lose faith in humanity. [...] - Gandhi"

I don't know how the sentiment analysis is being done (naive Bayes?), but
perhaps it could be tweaked to handle this case.

~~~
kafkaesque
Here is a stab in the dark:

These types of declaratives have two negatives side by side (e.g., "not lose",
"can't lose"), making them into a positive. They're somewhat similar to
rhetorical questions which have assertions embedded in them in the form of a
negative question. From the Wikipedia article, "What have the Romans ever done
for us?..." (What...ever...?) "...should be read as The Romans have never done
anything for us"... (where a negative is surrounded by a verb).

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhetorical_question#Negative_as...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhetorical_question#Negative_assertions)

What do people think of this? I'm not entirely familiar with naive Bayes
classifier.

------
rickyyean
If you're not happy about the results, here's a way to restore your faith in
humanity: [http://www.quora.com/Cancer/Can-I-use-the-internet-to-
save-m...](http://www.quora.com/Cancer/Can-I-use-the-internet-to-save-my-mom-
who-suffers-from-Stage-IV-cancer/answer/Jae-Won-Joh)

------
generalpf
If they include the common misspelling of "lose" as "loose" I suspect the good
side won't have a chance.

------
farmdawgnation
This is a good start for sure, but as the previous readers mentioned it could
use some work. Might consider looking for a series of keywords and adding
removing positivity points based on their existance?

------
joshrotenberg
I can't help but lose a little faith in humanity when I see that faith in
humanity is measured via Twitter.

------
ambiate
I was toying around with the URL in some of the source and modified a few of
the sources to be facebook rather than faithinhumanity. After a few tries, I
got an interesting security message.

[https://www.facebook.com/dialog/oauth?client_id=343797409063...](https://www.facebook.com/dialog/oauth?client_id=343797409063510&response_type=token%2Csigned_request%2Ccode&display=none&domain=facebook.com&origin=1&redirect_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fstatic.ak.facebook.com%2Fconnect%2Fxd_arbiter.php%3Fversion%3D19%23cb%3Df111667c13151b2%26origin%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Ffacebook.com%252Ff2b34222fd3121c%26domain%3Dthefaithinhumanity.com%26relation%3Dparent&sdk=joey)

~~~
imkevinxu
Wow! Really interesting, and weird. We aren't using anything Facebook-related
besides the like button and we don't even have a registered Facebook app or
secret keys or anything. All the Twitter sourcing is done on the server so I'm
not sure how you stumbled onto that security message

~~~
ambiate
It is indeed the like button. I just saw the OAUTH token and wanted to toy
with it.

<http://i.imgur.com/bF3LQul.png>

------
jimmybook
Cool little weekend hack. Love the UI. It's a refreshing take on sentiment
analysis.

~~~
kps
Except that, for no good reason, it's awkward to read in a window narrower
than the authors'. (Edit: and middle-click is broken.) I'd lose my faith in
humanity, if I were persuaded that web developers are a subset.

------
RyanIyengar
Twitter is not the world or a meaningful representation of the world.

~~~
patrickmay
Buzzkill. You're making me lose faith in humanity. ;-)

------
xijuan
Some are misclassified, such as "before I lose faith", or "else I will lost
faith"

------
peapicker
Imagine, people like to complain via hyperbole with twitter. #notsurprised

------
saraid216
/me watched the "positive" side retweet a bunch of "every time i regain faith
in humanity, someone spends more than 5 min in front of the ATM".

------
eli_gottlieb
What was it I'm supposed to believe about humanity?

